# Webshop



## OkaminoChizu (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass ein Webshop sich nicht mit Html realisieren lässt, aber ich habe mal in dieser Kategorie gepostet, da ich nicht genau weiß, wohin das Thema besser gepasst hätte.
Ich würde gerne für einen Verlag einen Webshop erstellen. Die Frage ist jetzt - sind fertige Webshop-Baukästen seriös und wenn, welches Programm eignet sich am besten?
Oder ist es besser, den Webshop selbst zu programmieren? Ich glaube, man würde PHP benützen, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ist das sehr anspruchsvoll?
Zu der Webseite ist zu sagen, dass der Webshop nicht sonderlich komplex sein muss, am liebsten wäre es mir sogar ohne Login, aber ich weiß nicht, ob sich das realisieren lässt.

Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen!

LG,

Okami


----------



## threadi (16. Oktober 2011)

Ein Webshop-Baukasten erscheint am Anfang sicherlich von Vorteil. Die Nachteile überwiegen jedoch. Z.B. ist man dann stark auf das Baukastensystem angewiesen. Suchmaschinen könnten es schwer haben die Artikel des Shops zu finden. Änderungen am Design, an Abläufen, ggfs. rechtlich nötige Änderungen für die eigenen Artikel lassen sich gar nicht umsetzen (bei Verlagen spielt das imho erstmal keine Rolle). Wenn der Shop dann mal gut läuft hat man es schwer ihn zu erweitern, z.B. um neue Angebote, die anders sind als die zunächst eingestellten.

Besser sollte man sich gleich einen richtigen Shop zulegen. Auch hierfür gibt es zahlreiche vorgefertigte Programme, z.B. den XTC-Shop. Dieser ist ziemlich flexibel, ermöglicht sehr viel und bringt einen Shop auch gut voran. Man muss sich jedoch etwas einarbeiten, vor allem wenn es um Designanpassungen geht.

Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre natürlich jemanden zu beauftragen. Derjenige nimmt dann meist auch nur so ein vorgefertigtes Shop-System und passt es so an wie Du es willst. Das führt meist richtig zum Ziel, bedarf aber auch guter Planung und etwas mehr finanziellem Einsatz.


----------



## fpvz (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo OkaminoChizu,
du solltest dir erstmal darüber im Klaren sein, welchen Umfang dieser Webshop haben soll.
Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass für 2-3 Produkte so ein ganzes Webshopsystem notwendig ist - mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen macht hier wenig Sinn.

Ein weiterer Gedankengang wäre dann noch der Bezahlmechanismus, ist ein Kundenlogin notwendig?

Im Falle weniger Produkte bietet sich es an, ein einfaches Bestellformular mit Pflichtfeldern wie Name, Anschrift, Telefon, Email zu erstellen, und über dieses dann eine Rechnung per Email zu versenden.


Im Falle von mehreren Produkten, also wirklich schon ein Webshop, bietet sich dagegen wirklich eine Shop-Software, wie sie threadie genannt hat an.
Da gibt es einige Open-Source-Varianten wie z.B. xtc:commerce (Community-Edition) oder osCommerce.

Gruß


----------



## p4man (22. Oktober 2011)

Also selber einen webshop schreiben würde ich mir sehr gut überlegen.
Alleine die Zahlungsmethoden etc einzubringen wird garnicht so einfach.
Ich würde XTC mod. benutzen, einfach zu bedienen. viele kostenlose templates und 
bei den meisten Hostern hast du ihn per mausklick drauf. zumindest bei den großen wie hosteurope usw

Gruß


----------



## Eagle-PsyX- (22. Oktober 2011)

Nicht zu verachten wäre auch Magento.
Ein überaus kompetentes und umfangreiches Shop-System. Da es relativ neu ist, wurde viel Wert auf Effizienz gelegt. Jedoch ist es für Quereinsteiger in der Entwicklung doch sehr eigen.


----------



## GMF (24. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein Paar Shops die mir gerade einfallen: OpenCart, PrestaShop, Zen-Cart und Oxid. Ob Zen und Oxid gut sind, weiß ich nicht, musst mal schauen..

Von den OsCommerce 3.x Versionen ist abzuraten, diese sind noch in der Entwicklung und nicht zum professionellen Gebrauch geeignet. Wenn OsCommerce dann nur 2.3.1


----------

